# VELO Pronto SL.Z1 SL Z1 Spitzen Sattel Testsieger NEU!



## nicandi97 (6. April 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/VELO-Pronto-SL-Z...ryZ81677QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

